# A blanket ...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2008)

a blanket of a differant color. I made it reversable with a black fake fur. So any newborn babies of mine can look like a little bear, running around in it..or they can show there WILD side




I think it would look sharp on a palomino or buckskin..or of course a ivory donkey


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 18, 2008)

Ce,

Very cool blanket- VaVaVoom!!

So you Must show us when you put it on someone??


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 18, 2008)

very good job.

looks so warm


----------



## julieb (Jan 18, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Ce is that for you or your animals???? leopard skin



i bet if you sneek it on your hubby will chase you around the house



....all kidding aside you did a very nice job...i bought some nice water proof warm blankets when the girls were younger....but they no longer fit..with all of the snow we got here in wis i wanted them on them......so i guess i will have to order new bigger ones..then buy some new equine to fit in the smaller ones right???



 [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 18, 2008)

awww! that is so sweet, I can't wait to see it on someone!!

You did a great job!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 18, 2008)

Great job!





You'll have to show us pixs of your stylish kids wearing it.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 18, 2008)

I love it.



It looks so warm. I am going to have to get brave and try to make one someday.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty FANCY there, Corinne!!



It does look warm and cozy too





I just need to go for it and try some sewing for my girls



I just tucked them in all cozy tonight



It's gonna be waaaay below zero windchill here for a day or two :Cold-Scared


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 19, 2008)

:Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared Gosh dang...is it COLD out side! I got up this morning and wanted to climb right back under my blankie.



The wind chill is -45, YEAH thats MINUS 45. I dont think its been this cold for years! I have to head to the barn now, and be slave for the day again. All my horses and donkeys are inside, all 40 , so I know what kind of a mess I am looking forward too. Anyone care to come on over and help??



Then, I might be brave and go shopping in Green Bay..figure I cant go tomorrow, the Packer game will be going on, and believe me anyone who lives around here..does NOT want to venture around GB on a day like that. The fans are CRAZY, besides we are having a small bunch of friends over to watch the game on TV..and since most of them are guys..I just might chase them out to the family room, shut the inside door, and pretend they dont exist out there..and I can get my hands good and dirty start working onsome of my house plants, all african violets. which I really need to transplant. So what are you all doing this COLD weekend? Ce


----------



## julieb (Jan 19, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Ce i forgot to ask do you put velcro on the belly band? i have a problem with my girls taking each others blankets off because the belly band is velcro



they think that it is fun to undo it..i have to order some new ones i thought the belly bands were the tickets....so now i am wondering what to order so i can keep them on them OH! :Cold-Scared pretty cold here in wisconsin hey!!!! i have two in the barn i would love to see your 40 in the barn...We are low on hay so we are off to crivitz to get some today not a good day for it but ya have to do what ya have to do....Stay warm !!!!!Go Pack!!!!!!!!!



 [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 20, 2008)

cute blankie





yes...it will be fun seeing a little one in it


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 20, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]You are so talented! That is really cute...



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 20, 2008)

Julie, You should of come on over..if you were in Crivitz..you were only about 10 minutes from my house.all you have to do from Crivitz is take Parkway Rd..right on down to our rd. We're the ONLY farm ..just right past the lake. or with the new hiway we're 1/4 mile off 64. See..I am SOOOO easy to find! I use t-buckles like the full size horse blankets have on..my horses and velcor just dont get along..they dont keep them on either. Only my baby blankets have it on. I'm all done with chores for the day, and dang ..its really cold again, worst then yesterday..so today I am going to sit, ignore the family room..which is the guys room today, (for the game) have the game on where I am sitting and do some quilting, and play in the dirt with my african violets. [SIZE=18pt]GO PACKERS GO. [/SIZE]


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 20, 2008)

Totally awesome job! I LOVE it! Any chance you have enough scrap fabric left over to make one for a little Chi Mix






My Jimmy Jam would love those jammies! He loves his coziness and boy would he look good it that...guess you could say he's a palomino


----------



## julieb (Jan 21, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie, You should of come on over..if you were in Crivitz..you were only about 10 minutes from my house.all you have to do from Crivitz is take Parkway Rd..right on down to our rd. We're the ONLY farm ..just right past the lake. or with the new hiway we're 1/4 mile off 64. See..I am SOOOO easy to find! I use t-buckles like the full size horse blankets have on..my horses and velcor just dont get along..they dont keep them on either. Only my baby blankets have it on. I'm all done with chores for the day, and dang ..its really cold again, worst then yesterday..so today I am going to sit, ignore the family room..which is the guys room today, (for the game) have the game on where I am sitting and do some quilting, and play in the dirt with my african violets. [SIZE=18pt]GO PACKERS GO. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Ce, is there somewhere to buy the T buckles? i have some blankets with of course the velcro that are so new because they dont keep them on so there is no wear on them maybe i could take the velcro off and put the t buckles on!! ya think???? i felt so bad i chased my hubby outside to put there coats on in the freezing cold, (we had to let them out for some exercise) and they were on a whole ten mins...gosh that is frustrating...so if you dont mind sharing where i can get the buckles i would greatly appreciate it



can you sew them on with a machine??? just wondering what the material is that attaches to the blanket.... [/SIZE]

I will have to make a trip to your house one day when it warms up a bit i would looooove to see your tribe



I know your not a big packer fan....but how sad they lost



my hubby is such a packerholic it was a let down.... ok thanks a bunch julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie, I jsut sent you a email on the buckles. Yes..that game with the Packers sure was a BIG let down. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 23, 2008)

outlawridge said:


> Totally awesome job! I LOVE it! Any chance you have enough scrap fabric left over to make one for a little Chi Mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Awwww... adorable pup, and cute name!![/SIZE]


----------

